# Black Iron.



## SMBHooker

Those are my small ones. One is a nice 6.5" new lodge. Love their history...been around over 100 years. The other is a 6" vintage I got from my dad. These are beautiful. I apsolutly feel in love with the black iron after our last camp trip. The little irons are fantastic on a jetboil. In fact we ate so good in the wild maybe better than at home. 




























Just picked up a nice standard size Lodge to break in with my deer meat. 










Any other black iron fans? I wouldn't mind seeing some iron collections old and new. 

Also wouldn't mind knowing a few good knock out must try iron skillet backstrap recipes. I've never cooked them before but my first time will be in black iron and I'd love to know a good few recipes worth trying out?


----------



## Dovans

One thing I remember about cast iron....as a kid. We would have a huge bonfire every year. Near the end of the fire all the cast iron pans were thrown in for their yearly cleaning. Couple days later, seasoning began.


----------



## garhtr

I love cooking with iron , unfortunately my wife insists my collection never touch her electric stove and mine are only used at the cabin during deer and turkey seasons. Nothing like squirrel or a deer stew cooked all day in a Dutch oven.
I have a few skillets and a Dutch oven passed down from my dad and cooking with them always brings back. Pleasant memories.
My favorite recipe for backstrap is simple - heat a little olive oil or bacon grease till it starts to " sing " drop in your deer , throw on a few onion slice's salt and pepper to taste-- don't over cook it ! 
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## sherman51

my wife couldn't cook without her iron skillet. she uses it for baking cornbread and for a lot of top stove frying.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> my wife couldn't cook without her iron skillet. she uses it for baking cornbread and for a lot of top stove frying.
> sherman


 Nothing. Like Cornbread baked in a cast iron skillet - yumm ! 
Fried squirrel and Cornbread sounds great, might have some this W/E
I'm pretty good at campfire biscuits in my Dutch oven but I have burnt a few batches  
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Its the only way to make cornbread, an the only way ill pan-fry fish....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeyefisher said:


> Its the only way to make cornbread, an the only way ill pan-fry fish....


gotta love cornbread, fried taters, and fish fried in lard. yum yum.
sherman


----------



## ML1187

Cast iron is cool.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

ML1187 said:


> Cast iron is cool.


Not when there's a JetBoil under it.....

Ba-Dun-Tsss


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I ended up with my Grandma's iron skillets. Both are around 100 years old. One is a Lodge #8. It had so much carbon on the bottom that you couldn't see any markings. We assume it came from being used on a wood stove. The other is a "Favorite" This one was made in the Ohio State Penitentiary. A friend refurbished both for me and we use them daily. It pretty cool to eat fried taters from the same skillet that has been feeding our family members for generations.


----------



## Tinknocker1

love my little black Lodge . we fry saugeyes on home made alcohol stoves when we take breaks night fishing ! good post man !


----------



## missionfishin

Making the wife a funnel cake while camping on the old Rocket stove. Love my cast iron!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Dovans said:


> One thing I remember about cast iron....as a kid. We would have a huge bonfire every year. Near the end of the fire all the cast iron pans were thrown in for their yearly cleaning. Couple days later, seasoning began.


Just be careful doing this, you can warp a skillet by getting it too hot! Don't ask me how I know


----------



## Dovans

PromiseKeeper said:


> Just be careful doing this, you can warp a skillet by getting it too hot! Don't ask me how I know


dont know the particulars.... When the coals were white, in the fire they went. usually by next morning they could be fished out. My dad through a grill in once, but we couldnt find it the next day. found a lump metal... and than my mom goes, that wasnt Iron, it was aluminum. You guys are getting me into the mood by some iron


----------



## SMBHooker

Well I've been toying around with some recipes and put together a solid line up to accompany some venison tenderloins. Man what a surprise....those backstraps are DELICIOUS. 

1.) I took some nice thick cut brown sugar bacon and cooked on medium turning frequently till done. Then removed the bacon leaving all the fat in the skillet. 










2.) Then I cut (quarterd) a half pound of Brussels Sprouts and cooked them in the bacon fat untill the soften and brown a little. Piece up the bacon when the sprouts are almost done and mix in with the sprouts then remove and set aside.




























3.) Prep Venison ahead of time so the meat is room temperature by the time you're ready to sear them in the pan on the stove and preheat oven to 375 F°. Trim any fat or sinew. Rinse meat and Pat dry. Season to taste. I like some salt and a sprinkle of garlic pepper.










I placed a few thick cuts of butter in the skillet to melt and lay the meat on top to sear. ML1187 turned me on to this ...which really turns up the flavor.










Slap the meat down in 2 minutes on either side then 2-4 minutes in the oven and serve.










Lay a thin slices of the butter on the plate for the meat to sit on when removed from the oven.










I don't know how everyone else does it but being my 1st deer harvest I was genuinely surprised how much I enjoyed this... Seriously best steak I've ever had.


----------



## sherman51

SMBHooker said:


> Well I've been toying around with some recipes and put together a solid line up to accompany some venison tenderloins. Man what a surprise....those backstraps are DELICIOUS.
> 
> 1.) I took some nice thick cut brown sugar bacon and cooked on medium turning frequently till done. Then removed the bacon leaving all the fat in the skillet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Then I cut (quarterd) a half pound of Brussels Sprouts and cooked them in the bacon fat untill the soften and brown a little. Piece up the bacon when the sprouts are almost done and mix in with the sprouts then remove and set aside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) Prep Venison ahead of time so the meat is room temperature by the time you're ready to sear them in the pan on the stove and preheat oven to 375 F°. Trim any fat or sinew. Rinse meat and Pat dry. Season to taste. I like some salt and a sprinkle of garlic pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I placed a few thick cuts of butter in the skillet to melt and lay the meat on top to sear. ML1187 turned me on to this ...which really turns up the flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slap the meat down in 2 minutes on either side then 2-4 minutes in the oven and serve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lay a thin slices of the butter on the plate for the meat to sit on when removed from the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how everyone else does it but being my 1st deer harvest I was genuinely surprised how much I enjoyed this... Seriously best steak I've ever had.


dang you sure know how to make a guy hungry. those loins looks soooo good.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

Smb-- that certainly looks delicious and I'm definitely gonna try your recipe but I may add a few onions, for some reason I can't cook venison without onions.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## roundheadjig

garhtr said:


> Smb-- that certainly looks delicious and I'm definitely gonna try your recipe but I may add a few onions, for some reason I can't cook venison without onions.
> Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## roundheadjig

I thought this black iron might turn into a muzzle loader.....?


----------



## SMBHooker

roundheadjig said:


> I thought this black iron might turn into a muzzle loader.....?


Hmmmm....you'd be lookin for Rock8104's thread above then me thinks.


----------



## sherman51

roundheadjig said:


> I thought this black iron might turn into a muzzle loader.....?


better known as stink poles, LOL.
sherman


----------



## EStrong

.


----------



## sherman51

just had a big meal last night. wieners an kraut, fried taters, cornbread, and a big kettle of pinto beans. yum yum!
sherman


----------



## Weekender#1

You know that the nice big frying pan probably12-14 inches wide. Cooked on the grill with it, had it cooling sitting on the side. Some one walked by bumped the pan it fell to the concrete below and shattered like glass.


----------



## Bprice1031

I was talking to my fiancee about how I remember grandma and mom using cast iron when I was a kid, and she bought me a set for Christmas. Now I guess I have to cook dinner.???


----------



## ML1187

Bprice1031 said:


> I was talking to my fiancee about how I remember grandma and mom using cast iron when I was a kid, and she bought me a set for Christmas. Now I guess I have to cook dinner.???


Yep and post pics !


----------



## Bprice1031

Well last night fired up the grill to burn some dogs and burgers. Fired up the side burner and fried up some taters! Damn they were good!


----------



## SMBHooker

Bprice1031 said:


> Well last night fired up the grill to burn some dogs and burgers. Fired up the side burner and fried up some taters! Damn they were good!
> View attachment 228191


Looks delicious man!!!!! I made some hash potatoes Saturday in the skillet with some eggs and bacon... Yummy breakfast.


----------



## SMBHooker

SMBHooker's Award Winning Chili 

Here's another great way to utilize some black iron....I have been making a bunch of this and enjoying every bite. My wife is no venison fan but really loves it when I make this. 

Ingredients

· 1 large can of Tomato Juice

· 2 cans stewed tomatoes

· 1 can Brooks brand hot chili beans

· 1 can Brooks brand mild chili beans

· 2 cans Rotel tomatoes

· 2 lbs. ground venison

· 1 fresh large green pepper

· 1 fresh large red pepper

· 1 fresh large sweet onion

· 1 package mini sausage links

· .25 stick of butter

· *Note: makes a large pot 8-10 servings

Preparation

· Cut (dice) green pepper, red pepper and sweet onion to desired size and place in bowl










· Cut mini sausages to desired size









Cooking instructions

· Warm large skillet adding ¼ stick of butter until melted. Place bowl of fresh peppers and onions into skillet, season greens as desired, cook until onions are done. Once done empty cooked greens into pot adding the 1 large can of Tomato Juice. Place pot on stove and cook on low.









· Open 2 cans stewed tomatoes and drain, cut stewed tomatoes in quarters and place in cooking pot.

· Take 2 lbs. ground venison and cook in large skillet, season as desired. Once done, add to cooking pot also adding in the cut mini sausage links.
























· Add remaining canned goods to cooking pot (2 cans Rotel Tomatoes, 2 chili beans).








· Season chili to palate: (Suggested seasonings: Italian seasoning, Black Pepper Garlic and Salt’n Pepper.








· Cook until chili is done and hot. Serve with optional shredded cheese and oyster crackers.

· Finally – just ENJOY!










Chili has a great flavor accented by but not overpowered with light spicy flavor.

*Substitutions: The beans can be switched from hot to mild and the Rotel tomatoes can be replaced with regular diced tomatoes. This will tame the chili recipe and is greatly frowned upon.


----------



## garhtr

Smb, that looks like a super winter time dish, I'll definitely be trying it soon,


----------



## ML1187

So I've been using the cast iron pretty exclusively for the past few years. Nothing special just a lodge I bought in TN... its a nice pan but not top shelf obviously. 

So over the weekend I was at my mother in laws for dinner. She gave me a cast iron magazine and reminded me that she gave my wife a couple old pans a few years ago. I had totally forgotten and had the wife dig them out today ... 

First a nice Wagner. Haven't done much research on it- seems like a petty decent pan. 
















The second Pan is nicer. Much nicer. It has a different feel and almost a mirror finish along with many years residue on the exterior. 
















Big letters on the back read ERIE. I got to checking online. Wow. Really collectible and apparently they are the famous Griswald brand before it was Griswald. From my research I came to the conclusion this is a Third series number 10 skillet. Bigger than the most popular size and made somewhere around 1895!

How cool is that ? I found out it was given to my mother in law by a woman in her 90s. Wonder
How many meals it's seen in its days ?

I think I wanna use it !!!! What y'all think ?


----------



## bobk

Cool story ML. I'd sure use it and add to the history of the pan.


----------



## Bprice1031

Found a recipe in OGF kitchen for dirty rice posted by boatnut. Broke out the cast iron again.








This is before baking.








This is after baking. 








And this is the first of two bowls that I got to enjoy. Thanks to boatnut for the recipe.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yeah you should use it!!!! Let us know how well it preforms


----------



## SMBHooker

Bprice - u making me hungry. I see ya went double skillet on that meal.


----------



## billorp

I have several Lodge skillets as well, but here is my favorite.

















































It was given to me by my 93 year old neighbor who passed two years ago. He got the set prior to WWII and it went to Canada every year for shore side meals. I use it as often as I can. Better than any of the new copper kettle crap you see advertised on TV these days.


----------



## SMBHooker

Billorp- Those look like nice iron. I like the one with the lid....I need to come across one like that. Now that I've been cooking on the iron more I find myself in need of more than one to complete a full dinner preparation. The lid would be handy for cooking veggies and potatoes real good.


----------



## Shaun69007

Four rabbits Saturday....


----------



## SMBHooker

Well I was in the market to increase my black iron collection. I was looking for a deep pan/skillet combo set. Went to Cabela's they wanted $43 for it...









So I found it cheaper at Wal-Mart online. Decided to check it out. Went to my local Wal-Mart location and wouldn't ya know.....all lodge cast iron was on clearance along with a ton of camping gear. 










Thought I'd pass the deal on.....


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Question: when making something like SMB's chili, which by the way sounds awesome, does the acid in the tomatoes take the seasoning off of the skillet? I have read that it does and I usually avoid tomato dishes in my iron skillets.


----------



## billorp

SMBHooker said:


> Well I was in the market to increase my black iron collection. I was looking for a deep pan/skillet combo set. Went to Cabela's they wanted $43 for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I found it cheaper at Wal-Mart online. Decided to check it out. Went to my local Wal-Mart location and wouldn't ya know.....all lodge cast iron was on clearance along with a ton of camping gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd pass the deal on.....


SMBHooker, good to know. The one thing I wish I had is a Dutch oven. I'll be checking out my local Walmart.


----------



## SMBHooker

billorp said:


> SMBHooker, good to know. The one thing I wish I had is a Dutch oven. I'll be checking out my local Walmart.


Looks like I took a pic just for then....


----------



## SMBHooker

PromiseKeeper said:


> Question: when making something like SMB's chili, which by the way sounds awesome, does the acid in the tomatoes take the seasoning off of the skillet? I have read that it does and I usually avoid tomato dishes in my iron skillets.



I personally wouldn't worry about it. But here's this tho straight from Lodge Manufacturer:

http://www.thekitchn.com/5-myths-of-cast-iron-cookware-206831


----------



## ML1187

120 year old pan lives again !!!


----------



## billorp

SMBHooker said:


> Looks like I took a pic just for then....


Thank you!


----------



## SMBHooker

Simple Skillet Smashed Potatoes

Well got at it again tonight. If y'all haven't been trying some Skillet Recipes ya gotta get started. This one I've been waiting on a cold winter weekend high on cabin fever to whip up.....today had the contagion of cabin feva full blown. I love the versitality of the skillet. This recipe does the dance from stove top to oven bottom and is DELICIOUS! Just DELICIOUS enough to bring down the fever for just awhile.

INGREDIENTS

• 5-6 Small Potatoes
• 1.5 cups of shredded cheese
• 4-5 pieces of thick cut bacon
• Green onions - cut 
• Salt & Pepper
• Butter

Start off with bacon...Most good recipes do. 










You can make the recipe cook time much shorter cooking your potatoes in the microwave to soften them. I however can not do microwave potatoes so I prefer to pre-cook mine in the oven. Once done I halve them and place them in skillet on top of some of the bacon grease and melted butter. Cook in oven for 10 minutes.


















Prep the cheese, onion and bacon


















Pull potatoes out of oven and butter bottom of potatoes and sprinkle salt. Turnover and add butter, salt and pepper on top. Then smash potatoes thin to pan. Place in over for 5-10 more minutes.










HULK SMASH
















Remove from oven and add cheese and bacon. Cook in oven till cheese is melted and bubbling. Remove from oven and add green onions. 










I needed an excuse to break in the new Lodge and I think it turned out great. My wife loves it and had a double portion and we even have leftovers.


----------



## ML1187

Took Chris1162 advice and made some deer tacos tonight... amazing !
Used this recipe ...

Cooking up in the cast iron...


And finalized product ...


I topped them with a simple and delicious slaw... crunch , texture and color adds that really made the dish. 
Very simple ... thinly sliced radishes and coarse chopped red cabbage marinated with salt and pepper, olive oil, and lime juice. Refreshing and delicious and really offset the Venison well!


----------



## ML1187

Venison steak tacos with red cabbage, kale amd dusted with lemon zest.


----------



## bobk

Looks great.


----------



## beaver

I just bought some lodge skillets on clearance at tj max incase anyone is interested. I paid $12.99 for a 12" skillet. Mind of wishing I would have gotten more now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ml1187 try this marinade for your meat next time your wanting fajitas or something.
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup fresh lime juice
1/4 cup soy
1/4 cup chopped cilantro leaves
1-3 garlic cloves quarter/smashed just release some oil
1tablespoom pepper
1 tablespoon oregano 
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tea spoon ground cumin
1 tea spoon cheayene pepper
1 tea spoon salt.
Marinade your venison steak 4/5 hours
Pat dry an heat some oil up in a skillet an pan fry your meat to desired temp.
Cut up an serve with a fajita mix or your slaw mix I do peppers/onions an make some fresh qucamole an fresh salsa with lime/oil


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'm marinating some chicken now. Was gonna grill it.but might brake out the cast iron!


----------



## ML1187

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm marinating some chicken now. Was gonna grill it.but might brake out the cast iron!


We will require pics! That marinade sounds good man !


----------



## beaver

Tested the new piece out tonight for our super bowl dinner.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

hhmmm,here's a few I'll add a fancy finish shot all plated up tonight.....
Fyi Greek yogurt worms great as a sour cream substitute on stuff like this


----------



## garhtr

1 and 1/2 rabbits , dredge in flour then egg, roll in your fav batter. ( I use flour, cornmeal, blackpepper, salt and a little chili powder) drop in hot bacon grease or olive oil, if you like it more tender, drain excess oil from cooked rabbit, cover skillet in AL foil and wrap tight , bake for 20 mins. Yum !
Goes great with homemade potato salad or coleslaw and a cold beverage.


----------



## SMBHooker

I like that big pan skillet garhtr!


----------



## garhtr

SMBHooker said:


> I like that big pan skillet garhtr!


 Yea it's a work horse and can fry enough taters for 4 or even 5 hungry deer hunters  I have even made deer stew in it when my Dutch oven was busy with something else.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## AtticaFish

We have several different brands of cast iron.... Cabelas, Lodge and even some no-name ones given to me by my in-laws. The small no-name one is way thinner than than any others we have and is a toast making machine. We get loafs of Kroger made bread that has either garlic or rosemary baked in to it. Slice it thick, butter it, throw it in a the flaming hot iron and your have some gourmet toast in minutes. We also have a giant round skillet from Cabelas that we take camping and can make a whole pizza with. Will have to look at home for pics of that one.

We use them for almost every meal, but my favorite time to use them is on the grill making roasted veggies. My 2 grilling workhorses.... 1: large rectangle griddle (looks like a baking sheet) that is from Lodge and 2: a smaller oval shaped seasoned steel pan from Cabelas. The seasoned steel roaster pan i have is just as nice as any cast iron with only real difference being that it does not hold the heat in the metal for nearly as long.

Making simple roasted red potatoes with salt, pepper and fresh thyme is a weekly side item in the summer. Same seasoning on roasted carrots is delicious too. Best part is, can make the entire meal on the grill if you want.

Seasoned Steel Pan:










Cast Iron 12x15 Rectangle Griddle


----------



## ML1187

AtticaFish said:


> We have several different brands of cast iron.... Cabelas, Lodge and even some no-name ones given to me by my in-laws. The small no-name one is way thinner than than any others we have and is a toast making machine. We get loafs of Kroger made bread that has either garlic or rosemary baked in to it. Slice it thick, butter it, throw it in a the flaming hot iron and your have some gourmet toast in minutes. We also have a giant round skillet from Cabelas that we take camping and can make a whole pizza with. Will have to look at home for pics of that one.
> 
> We use them for almost every meal, but my favorite time to use them is on the grill making roasted veggies. My 2 grilling workhorses.... 1: large rectangle griddle (looks like a baking sheet) that is from Lodge and 2: a smaller oval shaped seasoned steel pan from Cabelas. The seasoned steel roaster pan i have is just as nice as any cast iron with only real difference being that it does not hold the heat in the metal for nearly as long.
> 
> Making simple roasted red potatoes with salt, pepper and fresh thyme is a weekly side item in the summer. Same seasoning on roasted carrots is delicious too. Best part is, can make the entire meal on the grill if you want.
> 
> Seasoned Steel Pan:
> View attachment 229357
> 
> 
> 
> Cast Iron 12x15 Rectangle Griddle
> View attachment 229358
> 
> View attachment 229359


Very nice !!!


----------



## beaver

She really does love me! Happy valentine's day to me!


----------



## beaver

Tested out the valentine's gift on some mallard stir fry for dinner tonight.


----------



## AtticaFish

Looks tasty to me. Also looks like you have the same problem as i do...... stove top could be a bit bigger! Our bigger skillet makes it almost impossible to cook with the back burner on the same side.


----------



## Backtroll

How to remove rough surface and season a cast iron skillet. First, you need to understand that it will take two separate days for the process. The first day, you will remove the surface. The second day you will season. I have just completed two pans a few weeks ago. Seems to be working and worth the time. There will be some sticking at first, but will get better each time you use them. Just follow this procedure:


----------



## SMBHooker

beaver said:


> Tested out the valentine's gift on some mallard stir fry for dinner tonight.


Food looks delicious man. What pan u using? I like that size...Looks bigger than any I have.


----------



## beaver

Thanks. It's a lodge 14sk. 

And yes I wish I had a bigger cooking surface. Lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## SMBHooker

Tom u hoarder. LOL

U need to give that collection of that iron some TLC Botha. 

What is the make/model of that rectangle one? Looks real neat.


----------



## missionfishin

After sanding down my Lodge 8 inch. A lot smoother.


----------



## missionfishin

Heck with hitting the drive thru for breakfast before getting on the river. Make mid morning vittles on the little rocket stove.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Wow Tom, looks like you have some restoration work ahead! Some cool pieces there especially the Griswold. Auction finds?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> Tom u hoarder. LOL
> 
> U need to give that collection of that iron some TLC Botha.
> 
> What is the make/model of that rectangle one? Looks real neat.


Lol....a small collection my friends..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

PromiseKeeper said:


> Wow Tom, looks like you have some restoration work ahead! Some cool pieces there especially the Griswold. Auction finds?


No...he likes to keep as found or bought....repair work on one of his today and I asked him if he had a pic of the collection....put it on here so smb would drool.


----------



## beaver

Any idea on a fair offering price on some Griswold pieces in good shape? I came across 14 pieces with a mix of Griswold, lodge, and a few that can't be read. All are black and seem to be in good shape, or at least good enough to be reconditioned. Mostly skillets , one bean pot, and one corn cob grill thingy. Not sure what to offer. It's more than I'll use most likely, but I'd like to buy , keep a few and sell the rest. He wants to keep them together.


----------



## beaver

Some wagoner in there as well.


----------



## beaver

Here's a picture if it helps.


----------



## 1more

Nice collection!


----------



## beaver

1more said:


> Nice collection!


Well it's mine now, so thanks. Haha

I just picked it up. I haven't got a chance to scrutinize it yet, but it looks to be mostly Griswold with one lodge and some Wagner pieces too. Some of the Griswold are the erie PA with small logos and some are the big logos. I'll probably do some more research on them, pick a few out, then ebay the rest. I'm not a collector , I'm a cooker. Lol


----------



## Hook N Book

You might have a case OCD if you have more than a dozen pieces of cast iron cookware.


----------



## beaver

Hook N Book said:


> You might have a case OCD if you have more than a dozen pieces of cast iron cookware.


Well currently I have a couple dozen. Some are for sale though. Just not sure if I want to mess with eBay, have the girlfriend put them on Facebook.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Love my cast irons.....ive got 15 pieces and they are what I use constantly......best way to cook a Filet or cook breakfast!


----------



## 1more

Charcoal Weber grill is hard to beat but that looks really f__ good!


----------



## Scum_Frog

1more said:


> Charcoal Weber grill is hard to beat but that looks really f__ good!


Ya man Ive always preferred the normal charcoal method......but after the last few steaks being done on the stove its pulled ahead......plus the aroma goes throughout the house and im 100% okay with that! LOL


----------



## 1more

Scum_Frog said:


> Ya man Ive always preferred the normal charcoal method......but after the last few steaks being done on the stove its pulled ahead......plus the aroma goes throughout the house and im 100% okay with that! LOL


Do you put oil in the skillet or butter before cooking the steaks?


----------



## SMBHooker

1more said:


> Do you put oil in the skillet or butter before cooking the steaks?


Butter 100%


----------



## Scum_Frog

absolutely butter......I dont know if Ive ever used a drop of oil while cooking on cast iron......I actually will do garlic butter on my steaks.....nothing better especially when they are half way done ill take two small chunks of butter and put them on top the steak while cooking and let them melt into the meat.....awww man im starving....this diet stuff is for the birds!!! lol


----------



## 1more

That's the way I do it on the Weber charcoal grill, it does make a difference!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

beaver said:


> Well it's mine now, so thanks. Haha
> 
> I just picked it up. I haven't got a chance to scrutinize it yet, but it looks to be mostly Griswold with one lodge and some Wagner pieces too. Some of the Griswold are the erie PA with small logos and some are the big logos. I'll probably do some more research on them, pick a few out, then ebay the rest. I'm not a collector , I'm a cooker. Lol


There is a facebook group out there called Panhandlers and Potheads or something close to that! A friend of mine belongs to it. He took mine and electronically cleaned them using a battery charger, 2 strips of steel and immersed them in a bucket of water with (I think Borax) in it. That FB site has instructions on how to do it. They had a huge amount of buildup from probably an old wood stove on the bottom. Then he re-seasoned them. Turned out looking new!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

hey guys, I ran across this: http://www.thegaragegazette.com/index.php?topic=4612.0


----------



## AtticaFish

Reconditioned success!

I had a pan that i messed up from the get go. Not really sure why except thinking i was putting too heavy of a coat of oil on it when we stored them after use. I believe we were turning up the fire way too hot when we used it instead of letting the pan heat up slowly. It was like the 'seasoning' was getting thicker each time we used it.... some parts stayed tacky after washing and other parts just flaked off. We quit using it, so figured i had nothing to lose. Should have took a before picture.

Sooooo, put a stone grinder in my drill and went to town until it was bright and shiny silver. Then place a hunk of steel wool between the grinder and the pan and used that to buff the surface completely smooth. Almost smooth anyway. Took 3 battery charges to get it finished. Then coated it with a very light layer of crisco, placed foil on the bottom oven rack to catch any possible drips, heated to 350, pan in oven upside down for an hour. After the hour was up left it in the oven until completely cooled. Result was not perfect but it came out with a cool looking gold color and the coating looked/felt a little uneven. This time i just lightly buffed it off with a brillo pad to at least get it even and then lightly coated with veg. oil and repeated the bake. It came out perfect! Has a completely different look than any of our other pans, has turned a cool bronze-ish looking color and seems to be getting darker the more we use it. NOTHING sticks to it now. Toasted some briosche buns last night for burgers and they just slip and slide across the surface. Wife now wants me to do the same to our 13" skillet which is the workhorse of our kitchen.

(the rectangle skillet below is just to show the difference in color to other cast iron we have - the one on top is the one i fixed)


----------



## PromiseKeeper

looks great! just when I get mine looking like that I do something silly like make gravy in it after browning some ham and then I have to start over


----------



## billorp

SMBHooker said:


> Looks like I took a pic just for then....


Well my wife ended up getting me a Lodge 10" dutch oven for my birthday. I have been trying different things out with great success. apple dump cake, chocolate fudge cake, pizza and the latest was venison stew. We do a lot of camping now and usually just cook on the smokey joe. She like the pizza so much that from now on, one night every trip has to be pizza. here are a few pictures.


----------



## ezbite

billorp said:


> Well my wife ended up getting me a Lodge 10" dutch oven for my birthday. I have been trying different things out with great success. apple dump cake, chocolate fudge cake, pizza and the latest was venison stew. We do a lot of camping now and usually just cook on the smokey joe. She like the pizza so much that from now on, one night every trip has to be pizza. here are a few pictures.
> View attachment 236527
> View attachment 236528
> View attachment 236529
> View attachment 236530



was the lid on or off for the pizza?


----------



## billorp

ezbite said:


> was the lid on or off for the pizza?


on, with 8 briquettes under and 12 on top


----------



## SMBHooker

billorp said:


> Well my wife ended up getting me a Lodge 10" dutch oven for my birthday. I have been trying different things out with great success. apple dump cake, chocolate fudge cake, pizza and the latest was venison stew. We do a lot of camping now and usually just cook on the smokey joe. She like the pizza so much that from now on, one night every trip has to be pizza. here are a few pictures.
> View attachment 236527
> View attachment 236528
> View attachment 236529
> View attachment 236530


That's great man!! 

Not sure what's going on but lately I've not been able to view pix on my app any longer? I wanna see that pizza!!!!!!!!!! 

Great wife to get ya a sweet black iron for your birthday tho.


----------



## SMBHooker

I gave the Lodge a serious workout this weekend between breakfast and dinner. 

My fav was greasing it up for some panfish we took from the lake a few weeks ago!


----------



## Hook N Book

LARD...is the ticket for seasoning cast iron. What say you?


----------



## billorp

SMBHooker said:


> I gave the Lodge a serious workout this weekend between breakfast and dinner.
> 
> My fav was greasing it up for some panfish we took from the lake a few weeks ago!


man now that looks good! i have some fish still in the freezer from last year that i'm going to fry up. my next big meal will be ribs in the dutch oven that i will place on top of onion halves with beer in the bottom and barbeque sauce on top. wife just asked if i cared if we did a pizza this week. i think she's hooked.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Quick tip for the fish fryers... instead of paper towels to rest fish on,try a cooling rack to rest your fish on. 
It prevents the breading from getting soggy on the bottom.
I use it for anything I fry that has breading.
Lol another tip for those that don't like soggy breading. Salt immediately after pulling from the grease,rather then before. An if you must salt before,try salting the actual meat and not the flour/breading mix.

All the cast iron eats look great keep them coming..


----------



## ezbite

Now you guys got me going.. Those red skins were fantastic..


----------



## AtticaFish

During the summer, roasted red taters are a once a week side item!


----------



## ezbite

I know we're talking black iron here, but I thought I throw this up for your enjoyment.. My grandmother did a lot of traveling and picked this up in Australia, after her passing my mom got it, after her passing I now have it and use it probably once a week.. I have no idea what magnalite is but man it makes some great chili!!


----------



## ezbite

Magnalite?


----------



## COD

ezbite said:


> Now you guys got me going.. Those red skins were fantastic..


Magnalite pots and pans are used big time in south La. they are passed down from generation to generation...I have a 6 piece set that I bought in Houma La. we love them!


----------



## ezbite

Yep a great feta pizza


----------



## ezbite

Beginning to look like a great day..


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ive got A LOT of Wagner Ware pieces.....still nothing better


----------



## SMBHooker

ezbite said:


> Yep a great feta pizza


Yeah that looks good!!!!! Home made dough?


----------



## ezbite

SMBHooker said:


> Yeah that looks good!!!!! Home made dough?


Of course..


----------



## billorp

ezbite said:


> Yep a great feta pizza


i'll bet that tasted as good as it looks!


----------



## ezbite

Did a beer can rooster tonight and a few red skins, red onions and green peppers. The Before and after.. (Of course the red skins didn't take as long as the bird).


----------



## billorp

ezbite said:


> View attachment 237246
> View attachment 237247
> View attachment 237248
> Did a beer can rooster tonight and a few red skins, red onions and green peppers. The Before and after.. (Of course the red skins didn't take as long as the bird).


Damn that looks good!


----------



## SMBHooker

Black Iron Bread

Made some fresh home made bread in the small skillets today to go with some deer steaks for dinner. Bread slides off the iron. A little butter on a it and ya have a slice of heaven. Such a great side to have on the table. The skillets are so small you can fit it on the table and keeps the bread nice and warm. Best thing is, if you don't count the hour that u just let the dough sit and rise, ... it is only about 15 minutes of prep. So easy and so yumeeeee! 



















Baked two loafs - one in the six and half inch Lodge and one in the old six inch Martin. Let them bake in the oven while I put the larger lodge to work on top of the range to cook the red potatoes and deer steaks. 



















2 1/2 Cups of Flour
1 Cup of water
4 Tablespoons of olive oil
1 Tablespoon of dry yeast
1 Tablespoon of honey
1 Teaspoon of salt

Simply mix water, yeast and honey and give it a few minutes to sit while the yeast actives. 

Add flour, salt and oil till you have your dough. Give it the one hour to rise. Then when ready place in the skillet and cook at 400 for 20 minutes.


----------



## AtticaFish

Daaaaaaaamn that looks good. Need to try this. When i show my wife, she is gonna cry cause she is trying to 'fit' in a carb diet.  Throw some roughly chopped roasted garlic cloves INSIDE the dough and there is no turning back. Pure Heaven. THANKS for posting the recipe.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Attica im with ya on that one....how awesome would that bread be with some Walleye Fettuccine Alfredo on top of it.....ahhhh man!


----------



## SMBHooker

Scum_Frog said:


> Attica im with ya on that one....how awesome would that bread be with some Walleye Fettuccine Alfredo on top of it.....ahhhh man!


Now that does sound good!!!!


----------



## billorp

Been camping with the wife and dog all week at west branch. Bacon and eggs in the skillet in the morning, but come dinner time we broke out the Dutch oven again for pizza and forth of July cake. First time for the cake but it was awesome.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Man I miss pie irons........sold my camper too attica fish......what a mistake lolol I misss ittttt!!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

Black Iron Pizza

At it again - this was a delicious. Definitely suggest trying this one.




























The crust on this is out of this world yumeeeeee. ...and when pulled out of the oven the pizza slides right out of the pan. I love Recipes that start on the stove top and end in the oven. This was a huge hit with the family. 

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups flour

1/4 tsp. active dry yeast

3/4 tsp. salt

3/4 cup water, cold

1 tbs. olive oil, for greasing pan

1/3 cup pizza sauce

4 oz. mozzarella & provolone mix cheese

Any toppings- I like a simple pepperoni and veggie combo

Instructions

1 In a medium bowl, combine flour, yeast, and salt.

2 Stir in cold water and combine well.

3 Cover the bowl tightly with plastic wrap.

4 Allow dough to rest overnight (It should double in size and move when you tilt the bowl).

5 Sprinkle the dough with a little flour (about a 1/2 tbs.)

6 Lightly stir until it forms a ball.

7 Grease a 10 inch cast iron skillet with the olive oil.

8 Place the dough ball in the greased skillet, spreading close to the edge with oiled fingers. 

9 Preheat oven to 550* F temperature. 

10 Add sauce, cheese, and toppings.

11 Start cooking the pizza on a stove-top burner on medium high for 5-7 minutes.

12 Place in preheated oven and bake about 12 minutes.

I just spent 10 minutes the night before preparing the dough and the next day it only takes another 10 minutes to put together.


----------



## SMBHooker

Family loved it so much it was requested for dinner again - so soon. 

It was even better the second time after adjusting the toppings - a bit less sauce, more cheese and some extra pinches of seasonings.

Apsolutly love how it so easily comes clean out of the pan. 










Not many more things as American as pepperoni pizza, lodge cast iron and some red white & blue. 










This will be a staple on the family menu now.


----------



## Bprice1031

With it being the first day of summer, figured it was time for some burgers and dog on the grill. My son wanted to help, so I put him in ge of the potatoes. Took the big skillet out to the side burner. Son learned a little about cooking and a lot about good eating.


----------



## lustofcrappies

I love a good dutch oven as well. Plenty of good meals come from them. have me thinking about getting it out this weekend.


----------



## lustofcrappies

AtticaFish said:


> Daaaaaaaamn that looks good. Need to try this. When i show my wife, she is gonna cry cause she is trying to 'fit' in a carb diet.  Throw some roughly chopped roasted garlic cloves INSIDE the dough and there is no turning back. Pure Heaven. THANKS for posting the recipe.


Sear some veggies and fry some bacon and pour the grease over top of the bread. That is good too my grand dad called it dirty bread


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappiesbjw1 said:


> Sear some veggies and fry some bacon and pour the grease over top of the bread. That is good too my grand dad called it dirty bread


Thinkin the bacon grease/grease over bread recipe is one that was carried over from the 'Great Depression' era. When I was a kid and my Great Aunt was still alive, I remember her talking of 'grease over bread' meals they ate often during the Big "D". Regular gravy made with flower and milk was a real treat and they didn't have that more than about once a month if they were lucky.


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> Thinkin the bacon grease/grease over bread recipe is one that was carried over from the 'Great Depression' era. When I was a kid and my Great Aunt was still alive, I remember her talking of 'grease over bread' meals they ate often during the Big "D". Regular gravy made with flower and milk was a real treat and they didn't have that more than about once a month if they were lucky.


You would be correct on that Fastwater, my granddad grew up in Appalachia. That is also were I learned to use a dutch oven to bake biscuits for my homemade sausage gravy.


----------



## AtticaFish

Made some dutch oven garlic bread the other night. Kind of like monkey bread or pull apart bread, but seasoned with garlic and cheese. Very simple, will be taking this one camping...........










12 - Rhodes frozen dinner rolls
1/2 - stick of melted butter
1/2 - tablespoon of garlic salt
1 - teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/2 - cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/4 - cup shredded parmesan cheese

Thaw the dinner rolls in the fridge, but don't let them rise. Line dutch oven with foil and spray with non-stick spray. Mix melted butter, garlic salt and Italian seasoning in large ziplock bag. Cut thawed rolls into quarters and toss them in ziplock to coat with butter mixture. Spread bread pieces on the bottom of the dutch oven and empty remaining butter over bread. Top with shredded mozzarella and parmeasan.

12 coals under the oven and fill the lid with coals.... guessing maybe 20-24 on top? Cook for 45 minutes. Check every 15 minutes.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

looks awesome!


----------



## M R DUCKS

I thought these interesting....even though at a cheap store. I don't think I've seen an iron wok before.


----------



## SMBHooker

AtticaFish said:


> Made some dutch oven garlic bread the other night. Kind of like monkey bread or pull apart bread, but seasoned with garlic and cheese. Very simple, will be taking this one camping...........
> 
> View attachment 245769
> 
> 
> 12 - Rhodes frozen dinner rolls
> 1/2 - stick of melted butter
> 1/2 - tablespoon of garlic salt
> 1 - teaspoon Italian seasoning
> 1/2 - cup shredded mozzarella cheese
> 1/4 - cup shredded parmesan cheese
> 
> Thaw the dinner rolls in the fridge, but don't let them rise. Line dutch oven with foil and spray with non-stick spray. Mix melted butter, garlic salt and Italian seasoning in large ziplock bag. Cut thawed rolls into quarters and toss them in ziplock to coat with butter mixture. Spread bread pieces on the bottom of the dutch oven and empty remaining butter over bread. Top with shredded mozzarella and parmeasan.
> 
> 12 coals under the oven and fill the lid with coals.... guessing maybe 20-24 on top? Cook for 45 minutes. Check every 15 minutes.


That looks crazy delicious! Love fresh bread.


----------



## SMBHooker

Made some tasty venison egg rolls on the black iron. These things turned out amazing. My wife was asking for seconds. 



















Here is a short but good vid if anyone is interested. 






I modified mine a bit adding some cabbage and grated carrots. 














































I can't over sell how good these are!


----------



## Bprice1031

SMB, that looks *GOOD!*


----------



## SMBHooker

Bprice1031 said:


> SMB, that looks *GOOD!*


Thx man...I'm telling u it was surprisingly delicious. Ya gotta whip a batch up. Goes well with a football game.


----------



## DLarrick

will be using that one for sure SMB. Still have a couple packs of burger from last year that need used before I go putting more in hopefully this weekend.


----------



## SMBHooker

The mini black iron worked hard on a recent kayak camping trip this past weekend. It's definitely worth bringing along out in the woods.


----------



## garhtr

The wife picked this up at a Yard sale for 2 bucks, a little rust on the bottom but otherwise good shape, seems heavy and well made.







She also came home, bless her heart, with a box of old fishing lures  
Good luck and Good Cooking !


----------



## SMBHooker

garhtr said:


> The wife picked this up at a Yard sale for 2 bucks, a little rust on the bottom but otherwise good shape, seems heavy and well made.
> View attachment 246888
> She also came home, bless her heart, with a box of old fishing lures
> Good luck and Good Cooking !


Wish someone would gift me some new to me iron. U got a good woman.


----------



## ML1187




----------



## SMBHooker

Definitely a must see if you're a black iron fan:

http://shop.lodgemfg.com/prodcat/wildlife-series.asp

Probably gonna have to add the buck to my collection.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

SMBHooker said:


> The mini black iron worked hard on a recent kayak camping trip this past weekend. It's definitely worth bringing along out in the woods.


I always anticipate the culinary part of your guys kayak adventures the most,when you post up your over-nite reports! You ML an flan do a great job with the food! 
I felt for you,having to turn down those chops on the new river trip! Even in the pics you looked spent! Kudos for toughing that one out!!!


----------



## bobk

SMB, that picture of the charred dogs with the river in the background is pretty cool. Just looks like a relaxing spot to me.


----------



## Scum_Frog

bobk said:


> SMB, that picture of the charred dogs with the river in the background is pretty cool. Just looks like a relaxing spot to me.


is relaxing the world? That pic looks so peaceful it isnt even funny! Thanks for sharing! I can mentally hear the water in those pics!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

My wife was baking Chicken Parm this weekend so I thought – “What would be better than some nice fresh bread to go with it.” Pulled out the mini blackiron pair of 6” skillets and got to baking some fresh home made from scratch honey bread.

Scored some out of this world delicious local raw honey at the end of the summer. Talked with the bee keepers and they said the honey is straight from the hive – all they do is filter it and it goes right into the bottle. I doubled the honey in the recipe this time and it turned out great. The bread slices were perfect for cleaning all the marinara and cheese sauce left on the plate from the chicken parm.

Also, left over bread the next day is amazing if you toast it and put a little drizzle of honey on it with coffee in the a.m.

Recipe is posted earlier in the thread – it’s worth making and super-fast and easy.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

that would make some killer french toast!!


----------



## one3

Dovans said:


> One thing I remember about cast iron....as a kid. We would have a huge bonfire every year. Near the end of the fire all the cast iron pans were thrown in for their yearly cleaning. Couple days later, seasoning began.


What is the best way you found to clean your cast iron after you cook in it?


----------



## fastwater

one3 said:


> What is the best way you found to clean your cast iron after you cook in it?


A few different methods...but here's a good vid:


----------



## 9Left

one3 said:


> What is the best way you found to clean your cast iron after you cook in it?



just hot water and a green scrubbing pad…after you have seasoned the skillet… Don't EVER use soap again

... here's how I "season "my cast-iron ...

take the brand new cast-iron skillet, wash it with hot soap and water, and let it completely dry......then rub it down with some Crisco lard, inside and out....set it, upside down, in a 400° oven for about two hours ...once the two hours is up, turn the oven off but leave the skillet in the oven until they are completely cool to touch..now you have a "seasoned" cast-iron skillet...you should never ever use soap again, just clean it with hot water and a scrubby pad and reapply a light coating of Crisco


----------



## fastwater

9Left said:


> just hot water and a green scrubbing pad…after you have seasoned the skillet… Don't EVER use soap again
> 
> ... here's how I "season "my cast-iron ...
> 
> take the brand new cast-iron skillet, wash it with hot soap and water, and let it completely dry......then rub it down with some Crisco lard, inside and out....set it, upside down, in a 400° oven for about two hours ...once the two hours is up, turn the oven off but leave the skillet in the oven until they are completely cool to touch..now you have a "seasoned" cast-iron skillet...you should never ever use soap again, just clean it with hot water and a scrubby pad and reapply a light coating of Crisco


Agree...and many say the first thing you should cook in that brand new skillet after seasoning as 9left described is some fatty bacon.


----------



## 9Left

fastwater said:


> Agree...and many say the first thing you should cook in that brand new skillet after seasoning as 9left described is some fatty bacon.


Exactly! spot on advice fast water .. that bacon grease only helps to season the skillet  even more ...

... and as a sidenote, what we mean when we say "season "the skillet is this… When you buy a brand new cast-iron skillet, it looks a bit "grainy " .. A rough texture, if you will. after the seasoning process, the skillet will have a nice, smooth finish ...and will last the rest of your life


----------



## James F

Richmoore Vegalene,I use just small amount and it really does a nice job. I used to get it at Appalachian Outfitters.


----------



## SMBHooker

fastwater said:


> A few different methods...but here's a good vid:


Love his vids.


----------



## fastwater

SMBHooker said:


> Love his vids.


Me too!


----------



## fastwater

9Left said:


> Exactly! spot on advice fast water .. that bacon grease only helps to season the skillet even more ...
> 
> ... and as a sidenote, what we mean when we say "season "the skillet is this… When you buy a brand new cast-iron skillet, it looks a bit "grainy " .. A rough texture, if you will. after the seasoning process, the skillet will have a nice, smooth finish ...and will last the rest of your life


...and again, some of the black iron today you buy claims to already be pre-seasoned when you buy it. Well, I'm washing with soap and hot water anything bought new before I eat out of it. Plus, I really don't trust the factory pre season thing. 
So mine would get re-pre-seasoned at home.

Also, after use, wash in hot water, dry, rub down with some olive oil and heat on the stove till pan gets hot to touch. Not smoking! Just hot enough to open the pores of the iron and let the oil soak in. Let cool and put away.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## ezbite

I made a meatloaf in a cast iron pan that came out amazing. Started in the over and finished on the grill with a hunk of oak on the coals. Little whipped potatoes and some mushroom gravy.. man I need a nap now


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> View attachment 251227
> View attachment 251228
> I made a meatloaf in a cast iron pan that came out amazing. Started in the over and finished on the grill with a hunk of oak on the coals. Little whipped potatoes and some mushroom gravy.. man I need a nap now


... that looks outstanding


----------



## fastwater

Yes... it sure does!


----------



## Hoss5355

Some deep dish pizza I did that turned out awesome...


----------



## 9Left

sautéed mushrooms, garlic, and deer heart for tonights dinner...


----------



## ezbite

9Left said:


> sautéed mushrooms, garlic, and deer heart for tonights dinner...
> View attachment 251238


I haven't had deer heart in a while, looks very good.


----------



## bobk

One must kill a deer before they can eat the heart.


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^


----------



## roundheadjig

I would guess there to be a lot of good heart meat on a fresh gut pile .........?


----------



## 9Left

roundheadjig said:


> I would guess there to be a lot of good heart meat on a fresh gut pile .........?


The last thing it would be is a "lot" of meat... i eat the heart from most deer i harvest ,well, when it is still intact anyway.... it's more like an appetizer..


----------



## Smitty82

My mom always used cast iron, so when i grew i up i learned how to use cast iron. I never used anything else bc i never needed to. When i got married my wife didn't like it but now that she has gotten used to them she loves them. Dad got us a cast iron griddle for camping, so i'm excited to try that out. I have never used a cast iron griddle before.


----------



## Bprice1031

Broke out the big boy last night for the potatoes!


----------



## sherman51

my wife just bought her a nice square pan off ebay. she has been wanting a square pan for some time now. cant wait for her to use it.
sherman


----------



## Scum_Frog

I have probably 10-15 cast iron pieces in my pole barn sitting on a shelf I dont use....I might go through them soon and sell some if any of you guys are interested I'll throw them on here first. They will obviously all need to be seasoned but they are in good condition.


----------



## sherman51

Scum_Frog said:


> I have probably 10-15 cast iron pieces in my pole barn sitting on a shelf I dont use....I might go through them soon and sell some if any of you guys are interested I'll throw them on here first. They will obviously all need to be seasoned but they are in good condition.


before you sell them here you need to see what you got. some of the older pieces are worth some money. if you don't have any of the rare pieces just post them with pictures if possible and see who's interested in buying them. im sure you'll get enough for some new tackle.
sherman


----------



## Scum_Frog

Sounds good. Im going to try getting out to the barn today and looking at them better....I do know some of them are Wagners though!


----------



## Scum_Frog

so here is the pile. The group of pans all stacked are either Wagner or do not have a name and one is a Wapak which i know is more rare. I can get more info if needed or if anyone wants to buy one or all just let me know.


----------



## Scum_Frog

. I am not 100% sure i want to get rid of this one or start using it honestly so this one is questionable. Any offers though let me know.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Sold all my extra cast irons......kept a few though lol.


----------



## ezbite

Scum_Frog said:


> Sold all my extra cast irons......kept a few though lol.


did you sell the square wagner? if not id buy it.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Yes I believe that was one of the first ones that sold and then I ran and grabbed a couple I wanted to keep. I believe I kept the sizzle server and fat free fryer. Man I am regretting even more getting rid of the square wagner I liked that one.


----------



## ezbite

Scum_Frog said:


> Yes I believe that was one of the first ones that sold and then I ran and grabbed a couple I wanted to keep. I believe I kept the sizzle server and fat free fryer. Man I am regretting even more getting rid of the square wagner I liked that one.


BOOO..


----------



## Scum_Frog

LoL Keep in mind I did have them up for sale for over a month and no one commented haha


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gonna bump this one.... got a new lodge cast iron for xmas. After a few packs of bacon the last few days she was ready for a good dinner tonight. Seared then roasted a pork roast I got. I over cooked it a bit,but no problem when you got good broth to pour over the slices


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> Seared then roasted a pork roast


Looks good !
I'm looking forward to some outdoor cooking at deer camp with iron during Mzzldr season, probably spend more time cooking than I will hunting.


----------



## Smitty82

Saugeyefisher said:


> Gonna bump this one.... got a new lodge cast iron for xmas. After a few packs of bacon the last few days she was ready for a good dinner tonight. Seared then roasted a pork roast I got. I over cooked it a bit,but no problem when you got good broth to pour over the slices
> View attachment 335521
> View attachment 335523


Looks delicious! Nothing cooks like well seasoned cast iron!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Since this thread and buying a Weber kettle I use it more and more. I love cooking outside over my grill rather then inside over my stove. No stovetop to wipe down,no greasy smell in the house,plus the cast iron burns more even over a coal or wood fire then it does on my glass top electric range... I'm going to search the house,somewhere I have a big lodge dutch oven as well,and another large frying pan. Need to get some smaller pans and a griddle.


----------



## one3

Some time in the summer. I put a roast in my cast iron duch oven. Put it in the grill, set the temp I want , and cook. This does not heat the house in the summer, love my black iron.


----------



## buckeyebowman

9Left said:


> The last thing it would be is a "lot" of meat... i eat the heart from most deer i harvest ,well, when it is still intact anyway.... it's more like an appetizer..


A friend of a friend, now deceased, used to ask us for deer hearts if we were successful. He would make deer heart chowder. One year, he got 3 or 4 hearts, and made a big pot of it. My buddy calls to tell me we're invited to a dinner of deer heart chowder. I was a little leary, but my buddy assured me that the heart was pure muscle. His friend trimmed away all the rubbery valve parts. 

OMG! It was so good! This guy was an outstanding butcher and excellent cook! He is sorely missed! 



Saugeyefisher said:


> Since this thread and buying a Weber kettle I use it more and more. I love cooking outside over my grill rather then inside over my stove. No stovetop to wipe down,no greasy smell in the house,plus the cast iron burns more even over a coal or wood fire then it does on my glass top electric range... I'm going to search the house,somewhere I have a big lodge dutch oven as well,and another large frying pan. Need to get some smaller pans and a griddle.


True that! Many, many years ago, we were camped out at "Horseman's Camp" in Beaver Creek State Park for a long riding weekend. It was our last morning there, and true to form, my buddy was the first one up and had a pot of coffee made. I was up second, and we sat there enjoying a hot cup of Joe! 

Eventually, others began to wake up, and somebody decided that we were hungry. It may have been me! We rode the hell out of those horses the day before! So, I started looking around, and found the biggest cast iron skillet that I have ever seen! My buddy's grill was homemade from expanded metal, bordered by and welded to angle iron, with angle iron legs about 12" tall. Perfect for cooking over wood! I added some wood to the fire and set the pan on the grill. Then I started looking in the coolers.

My friends always came prepared, and I found nearly 2 lbs of bacon, about a dozen and half of X-large eggs, some green peppers, and onions. I fried the bacon first, and found a big bowl into which I could break all the eggs, stir them up, chop all the green pepper and onion and stir them in.And I crumbled in a few strips of well done bacon into it. Then I dumped it all into the skillet after I got the bacon out of there and drained some of the grease. 

It wasn't really an omelet, since I stirred it constantly, and it certainly wasn't a quiche, since there was no crust. What it basically was, was scrambled eggs with peppers, onions, and bacon bits, with bacon on the side!

Nobody complained about breakfast!


----------



## one3

buckeyebowman said:


> A friend of a friend, now deceased, used to ask us for deer hearts if we were successful. He would make deer heart chowder. One year, he got 3 or 4 hearts, and made a big pot of it. My buddy calls to tell me we're invited to a dinner of deer heart chowder. I was a little leary, but my buddy assured me that the heart was pure muscle. His friend trimmed away all the rubbery valve parts.
> 
> OMG! It was so good! This guy was an outstanding butcher and excellent cook! He is sorely missed!
> 
> 
> 
> True that! Many, many years ago, we were camped out at "Horseman's Camp" in Beaver Creek State Park for a long riding weekend. It was our last morning there, and true to form, my buddy was the first one up and had a pot of coffee made. I was up second, and we sat there enjoying a hot cup of Joe!
> 
> Eventually, others began to wake up, and somebody decided that we were hungry. It may have been me! We rode the hell out of those horses the day before! So, I started looking around, and found the biggest cast iron skillet that I have ever seen! My buddy's grill was homemade from expanded metal, bordered by and welded to angle iron, with angle iron legs about 12" tall. Perfect for cooking over wood! I added some wood to the fire and set the pan on the grill. Then I started looking in the coolers.
> 
> My friends always came prepared, and I found nearly 2 lbs of bacon, about a dozen and half of X-large eggs, some green peppers, and onions. I fried the bacon first, and found a big bowl into which I could break all the eggs, stir them up, chop all the green pepper and onion and stir them in.And I crumbled in a few strips of well done bacon into it. Then I dumped it all into the skillet after I got the bacon out of there and drained some of the grease.
> 
> It wasn't really an omelet, since I stirred it constantly, and it certainly wasn't a quiche, since there was no crust. What it basically was, was scrambled eggs with peppers, onions, and bacon bits, with bacon on the side!
> 
> Nobody complained about breakfast!


Looks like what you made is called a Frittata. Here is my recpie. Any kind of meat, 8 eggs. mushrooms, onion (diced), Chopped up aspaggrass, or what ever you want oven 375 30 mi.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

buckeyebowman said:


> A friend of a friend, now deceased, used to ask us for deer hearts if we were successful. He would make deer heart chowder. One year, he got 3 or 4 hearts, and made a big pot of it. My buddy calls to tell me we're invited to a dinner of deer heart chowder. I was a little leary, but my buddy assured me that the heart was pure muscle. His friend trimmed away all the rubbery valve parts.
> 
> OMG! It was so good! This guy was an outstanding butcher and excellent cook! He is sorely missed!
> 
> 
> 
> True that! Many, many years ago, we were camped out at "Horseman's Camp" in Beaver Creek State Park for a long riding weekend. It was our last morning there, and true to form, my buddy was the first one up and had a pot of coffee made. I was up second, and we sat there enjoying a hot cup of Joe!
> 
> Eventually, others began to wake up, and somebody decided that we were hungry. It may have been me! We rode the hell out of those horses the day before! So, I started looking around, and found the biggest cast iron skillet that I have ever seen! My buddy's grill was homemade from expanded metal, bordered by and welded to angle iron, with angle iron legs about 12" tall. Perfect for cooking over wood! I added some wood to the fire and set the pan on the grill. Then I started looking in the coolers.
> 
> My friends always came prepared, and I found nearly 2 lbs of bacon, about a dozen and half of X-large eggs, some green peppers, and onions. I fried the bacon first, and found a big bowl into which I could break all the eggs, stir them up, chop all the green pepper and onion and stir them in.And I crumbled in a few strips of well done bacon into it. Then I dumped it all into the skillet after I got the bacon out of there and drained some of the grease.
> 
> It wasn't really an omelet, since I stirred it constantly, and it certainly wasn't a quiche, since there was no crust. What it basically was, was scrambled eggs with peppers, onions, and bacon bits, with bacon on the side!
> 
> Nobody complained about breakfast!


Soundsgood to me. I've done similar things before with breakfast and sausage.. my moms favorite is hotdogs chopped up in scrambled eggs....
I like doing a big breakfast skillet in my cast iron... fry some bacon,sausage or chorizo in a large cast iron skillet,remove the meat,fry some potatoes in the meat grease,once potatoes get crispy re add your meat,with a spoon make a few pockets in between everything and drop in 3 or 4 xl eggs,cover an finish cooking sunny side up. It's good stuff man!


----------



## buckeyebowman

one3 said:


> Looks like what you made is called a Frittata. Here is my recpie. Any kind of meat, 8 eggs. mushrooms, onion (diced), Chopped up aspaggrass, or what ever you want oven 375 30 mi.


Well, I wasn't going for anything fancy. I don't think I even knew what a frittata was at that stage in my life! I was just going for scrambled eggs with some goodies in them! 



Saugeyefisher said:


> Soundsgood to me. I've done similar things before with breakfast and sausage.. my moms favorite is hotdogs chopped up in scrambled eggs....
> I like doing a big breakfast skillet in my cast iron... fry some bacon,sausage or chorizo in a large cast iron skillet,remove the meat,fry some potatoes in the meat grease,once potatoes get crispy re add your meat,with a spoon make a few pockets in between everything and drop in 3 or 4 xl eggs,cover an finish cooking sunny side up. It's good stuff man!


OOH! That sounds good! I love sunny side up eggs with plenty of gooey, delicious yolk for my rye toast! Besides, I could never make over easy eggs and not bust the yolk!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I'm thinking slide that whole thing in the smoker for about 15 minutes!


----------



## OrangeMilk

I love cast iron, but my wife through ours out just because I have Hematomachrosis (body absorbs and stores too much iron) and they could make me sick.

A perfectly cooked cast iron skillet steak is worth it though.


----------



## bobberbucket

Got in the mood for some venison steak on the cast iron. Rubbed them down with corse sea salt and and a garlic salt parsley combo then added a little mince garlic and Worcestershire sauce let sit in the fridge for 24 hours. Cooked up amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

The wife caught me using one of her decorative dish towels on a hot skillet so she bought a pair of these lodge silicon handle covers.(not sure what the cost was)
They work okay but I wouldn't recommend them, they don't slid on the larger skillet easily and aren't reccomend for oven use.
I'll be forced to use them for a short time, at least when the wife is around. They'll probably find the back of the junk drawer pretty quick and I'll go back to oven-mitts, dish towels or whatevers handy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Cast iron steaks are awesome....


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> Cast iron steaks are awesome...


  Cast-iron anything and everything is awesome.
Looks good !


----------



## one3

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that same skillet. I have the top and bottom, they hook together. Bought mine in a garage sale in early 80's.


----------



## Doboy

Saugeyefisher,,,, GOOD LOOKING STUFF,,,, your Making me drool! ;>)
Quote
Since this thread and buying a Weber kettle I use it more and more. I love cooking outside over my grill rather then inside over my stove. No stovetop to wipe down,no greasy smell in the house,plus the cast iron burns more even over a coal or wood fire then it does on my glass top electric range... *I'm going to search the house,somewhere I have a big lodge dutch oven as well,and another large frying pan. Need to get some smaller pans and a griddle.

*

I was given 8-10 cast iron pots & pans with wooden handles & lids,,,, was told to use 'em or SCRAP 'EM.
I THINK that they are still out there somewhere,,,, I was thinking of using the smaller soup pots for melting lead outside over a fire,,,,,,,, & or take the handles off & scrap the rest.
IF I can find them, I'll take a picture & send it to you,,,,, maybe complete your collection, if you like.?


----------



## bobberbucket

Some pancakes on the black iron this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Some pancakes on the black iron this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look perfect


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Doboy said:


> Saugeyefisher,,,, GOOD LOOKING STUFF,,,, your Making me drool! ;>)
> Quote
> Since this thread and buying a Weber kettle I use it more and more. I love cooking outside over my grill rather then inside over my stove. No stovetop to wipe down,no greasy smell in the house,plus the cast iron burns more even over a coal or wood fire then it does on my glass top electric range... *I'm going to search the house,somewhere I have a big lodge dutch oven as well,and another large frying pan. Need to get some smaller pans and a griddle.
> 
> *
> 
> I was given 8-10 cast iron pots & pans with wooden handles & lids,,,, was told to use 'em or SCRAP 'EM.
> I THINK that they are still out there somewhere,,,, I was thinking of using the smaller soup pots for melting lead outside over a fire,,,,,,,, & or take the handles off & scrap the rest.
> IF I can find them, I'll take a picture & send it to you,,,,, maybe complete your collection, if you like.?


Ya for sure I might be interested.....


----------



## bobberbucket

Fresh crappie on the the black iron tonight! Was wandering the store and ran across this ozark trail skillet on sale for 5 bucks. I didn’t need it but for 5 bucks it’s a perfect fish frying skillet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Fresh crappie on the the black iron tonight! Was wandering the store and ran across this ozark trail skillet on sale for 5 bucks. I didn’t need it but for 5 bucks it’s a perfect fish frying skillet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks tasty! I know where you got those fish!


----------



## 1more

bobberbucket said:


> Fresh crappie on the the black iron tonight! Was wandering the store and ran across this ozark trail skillet on sale for 5 bucks. I didn’t need it but for 5 bucks it’s a perfect fish frying skillet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of mix do you use?


----------



## bobberbucket

1more said:


> What kind of mix do you use?














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Looks great bobber!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Looks great bobber!!


Thanks!, First time trying with that breading it tasted as good as it photographed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Butterfly venison tenderloin in the cast iron tonight came out exactly as I wanted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^Beautiful bobberbucket!


----------



## fireline

I just got my late mothers 3 cast iron frying pans first one is a 6 1/2 inch with a K on the back , second one is a 7 inch Griswold and the third one just says 9 inch skillet Made in USA B,
all came home and got cleaned and seasoned and are ready to be used.


----------



## Bprice1031

Bacon this morning.









Fried corn with dinner tonight. 










Fired up the grill for the first time this year!


----------



## Hatchetman

Bprice1031 said:


> Bacon this morning.
> View attachment 351383
> 
> 
> Fried corn with dinner tonight.
> 
> View attachment 351385
> 
> 
> Fired up the grill for the first time this year!



Do you fry the corn in the bacon grease ? Is it just whole kernal corn from the can? Look's good never tried it.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hatchetman said:


> Do you fry the corn in the bacon grease ? Is it just whole kernal corn from the can? Look's good never tried it.


Yes. I cooked bacon in the morning, then used the same pan for fried corn at dinner with the left over grease. It's just regular canned corn, no frozen or anything special. It's nice to put everything outside and cook when the temperatures start to change in the spring.


----------



## Hatchetman

Bprice1031 said:


> Yes. I cooked bacon in the morning, then used the same pan for fried corn at dinner with the left over grease. It's just regular canned corn, no frozen or anything special. It's nice to put everything outside and cook when the temperatures start to change in the spring.



Thanks, looks very good, gonna give it a try....


----------



## Bprice1031

Went camping last weekend with the wife. Dinner time came around and here we go!









Chicken quarters with some potatoes over the fire! Does it get any better?


----------



## SMBHooker

Tried a new recipe tonight.












































Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## one3

SMBHooker said:


> Tried a new recipe tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Looks good what is it.


----------



## SMBHooker

Cast Iron Fajita Wrap. It was delicious even the kids loved it there was nothing left of it after dinner. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PromiseKeeper

give us the details please! That looks incredible!


----------



## Bprice1031

I made some salmon patties tonight. It's a first for me.


----------



## SMBHooker

Bprice1031 said:


> View attachment 378329
> 
> View attachment 378329
> View attachment 378331
> 
> 
> I made some salmon patties tonight. It's a first for me.


Looks amazing...you inspired me!! Haven't made these in a long time. So delicious!!!





































Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

SMBHooker said:


> Looks amazing...you inspired me!! Haven't made these in a long time. So delicious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Now those look very good. A lot better than what I did. I'll give it another go in a few weeks.


----------



## SMBHooker

Been loving some Salmon.

Two Pan Black Iron Wild Salmon Fillets with homemade butter sauce!












































Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

SMBHooker said:


> Been loving some Salmon.
> 
> Two Pan Black Iron Wild Salmon Fillets with homemade butter sauce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk




That looks like some salmon I would try to eat. Got a recipe, and have you tried it using fresh caught steelhead?


----------



## SMBHooker

Bprice1031 said:


> That looks like some salmon I would try to eat. Got a recipe, and have you tried it using fresh caught steelhead?


Half cup of heavy cream with two to three tablespoons butter and chopped parsley...add some fresh garlic too. If you like lemon on your fish...which I do not you can squeeze fresh lemon juice in. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMBHooker

Went after it tonight on the grill...

Pork chops swimming in butter cream sauce with fresh cut mushrooms & onions.





































Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## one3

My grizwalds, have smooth bottoms. Every Lodge , I see has a textured bottom. How do the Lodges preform, with there textured bottom.


----------



## Lazy 8

Born in southern WV my mom was a southern cook. I was raised on brown beans and cornbread...and I love it to this day. 
Mom had one 12" black iron skillet that was seasoned and used for nothing but cornbread. It had 3 ingredients. Yellow cornmeal, buttermilk and one egg. When she got the cornbread out she'd wipe the skillet out with a couple of paper towels and set it back in the oven so it could cool down slowly and not warp.
Dang, now I got myself hangry.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lazy 8 said:


> Born in southern WV my mom was a southern cook. I was raised on brown beans and cornbread...and I love it to this day.
> Mom had one 12" black iron skillet that was seasoned and used for nothing but cornbread. It had 3 ingredients. Yellow cornmeal, buttermilk and one egg. When she got the cornbread out she'd wipe the skillet out with a couple of paper towels and set it back in the oven so it could cool down slowly and not warp.
> Dang, now I got myself hangry.


My aunt made us cornbread out of my grandma's iron skillet last saterday to go with brats/sourkraut,an cabbage rolls. Cornbread was perfect.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

How do you guys store your cast iron? I have so much crap in my cabinets already. And really don't like putting my CI in with my good Teflon costed cook ware. 
I've seen a couple vertical floor racks I might look into here eventually. I have two CI skillets I use the most hanging on the wall in the hallway going into the basement. But can't do that with my Dutch oven. And plan on adding a few more PC's to my arsenal.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Do you have room for an overhead rack? maybe a heavy shelf with hooks underneath?


----------



## SMBHooker

Saugeyefisher said:


> How do you guys store your cast iron? I have so much crap in my cabinets already. And really don't like putting my CI in with my good Teflon costed cook ware.
> I've seen a couple vertical floor racks I might look into here eventually. I have two CI skillets I use the most hanging on the wall in the hallway going into the basement. But can't do that with my Dutch oven. And plan on adding a few more PC's to my arsenal.


Right or wrong I don't baby them...mine are just stacked on each other. 

Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------



## SMBHooker

Yesterday's lunch. Mai Mai
















Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Patt

Black Iron Venison, Potatoes, Peppers and Onions. Only thing missing are 2 fried eggs.


----------



## SMBHooker

G-Patt said:


> Black Iron Venison, Potatoes, Peppers and Onions. Only thing missing are 2 fried eggs.
> 
> View attachment 462997


Yum!!!!

Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

We love cooking in our cast iron skillets. Tonight I did a simple meatloaf and potatoes.









My wife did a side of corn, homeny, peppers, mushrooms, and cheese.










Now it's time to enjoy it and pass out for work tomorrow.


----------



## SMBHooker

Bprice1031 said:


> We love cooking in our cast iron skillets. Tonight I did a simple meatloaf and potatoes.
> View attachment 463277
> 
> 
> My wife did a side of corn, homeny, peppers, mushrooms, and cheese.
> 
> View attachment 463278
> 
> 
> Now it's time to enjoy it and pass out for work tomorrow.


That meatloaf may be the most beautiful cast iron dish I've ever seen. 
Please post recipe. 

Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

SMBHooker said:


> That meatloaf may be the most beautiful cast iron dish I've ever seen.
> Please post recipe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk



Not much of a recipe on the meatloaf it's self. Our local grocery store and some premade and formed meatloaf at the butcher counter last time we went shopping so we thought we'd give it a try. The potatoes around the meatloaf are diced red skins. I put them in a ziplock bag add oil and whatever seasoning I want on them and shake them up till they covered. Put the meatloaf in the pan dump potatoes around it add some diced jalapenos and onion on top bake covered in oven at 350 for about 45 minutes. Pull cover off add your ketchup, barbeque sauce or whatever you like on the top of your meatloaf and return to oven for about 15 more minutes.


----------



## Parris Island

A great resource for Cast Iron recipes and other related information. It’s available from our local library and also on eBay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island

I understand there are two common methods to restore / strip cast iron cookware. Soaking in a lye compound and electrolysis. Has anyone used either method? If so, what were the results. 
Some metal plating shops have electrolysis tanks. I’m thinking they may dip cast iron cookware for a fee. Has anyone tried this approach?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMBHooker

Tried something new tonight. Man was this GOOD. Home made Black Iron Phiilllly Cheese.

































































Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------

